# Printer Going Offline



## sandun_kg (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi ! Guys,

I Have A Hp Lj2015 Printer Connected Thru Usb Cable.the Printer Goes Offline Frequently.i Changed The Cables,installed New Drivers But The Problem Re-appears. Can This Be A Problem With The Printer ???

Need Ur Help.....


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

sandun_kg,

What is the make/model of your PC/Motherboard? Do you have USB 1.0 or USB 2.0? What other USB Devices do you have attached to your system? Do you have power-saving features enabled on the Printer? In Windows?

First of all - a search of this issues reveals others out there with the SAME problem with this printer connected via USB - so it might be a flaw with the printer.

Try disabling all USB devices you don't need except the Printer. Go into the Printer's menu and turn off any power-saving features. Go into Windows XP Power settings under control panel and disable any/all power/saving features there.

Reply back here with your findings.

- John


----------



## sandun_kg (Apr 17, 2008)

Only the printer is connected through USB.Power saving options are disabled.There is no option on the printer(no display) to check the options..


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

sandun_kg:

Again, what is the make/model of your PC/Motherboard? Are you running Windows XP SP2? This is important.

Go to this page:

http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...R163-1&h_pagetype=s-001&h_query=LaserJet+2015

Which EXACT LaserJet 2015 model do you have?

Check out:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...esId=1845551&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=228


Which driver do you have installed?

- John


----------



## sandun_kg (Apr 17, 2008)

Windows Xp SP 2
MB Intel /Processor Intel (HP dc77 series)
PRINTER ---P2015


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

sandun_kg,

Has this always been an issue with this printer or is this a new problem? I ask because in searching HP forums on this problem, it seems to be a common issue. See:

http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...47626+1211275633594+28353475&threadId=1163881

Try this:

Go into the Device manager on the computer and disable the ability to conserve power on the USB port/ports/hubs 

I found and unchecked the power management control box on the USB ports. I will find out if it helps. 

Control panel/system/hardware/device manager/usb control/usb root hub/power management.

If you've tried the above and downloaded/installed the latest software/drivers for this printer - this is likely a known problem with this printer. In which case, you need to contact HP directly and see if they have a solution.

- John


----------



## sandun_kg (Apr 17, 2008)

This issue came recently.The printer was working fine till then.I will check the power management option on the USB roots hubs...thanks for the help..
I'll post the status soon...


----------

